# Bow Kill Thread 2013



## LilSiman/Medina

I had an idea for everyone to put their kills from this year on this thread and tell the story or just post the picture. I'm curious to whos out and killing deer! 

I'll start off, opening weekend me and some friends went to AEP in Noble/Morgan County. We saw some shooters and had does all over us. Nothing big came into range though so I went on a spot and stalk hunt for some yotes and I smoked one at about 40 yards! 










The next day we get back home and I decide to hit a stand where there should be does moving. I get a text at about 6:15 saying buck down from my brother. Fifteens minutes later a nice little doe makes her way into my shooting lane. 










The week goes by and I don't get to the stand because of work. Last night came around and I hit the stand my brother shot his buck out of. At about 6:20 I look to my left to see 2 button bucks looking right up at me. They run and I thought I spooked them. Then they come back. This happens about three times before momma shows herself. She comes into about 5 yards in thick woods and I make a perfect shot hitting both lungs, slicing her heart in half and penetrating her opposite side leg. 










If anyone else has made some kills post them on here for everyone too see.


----------



## phishyone1

My buddy Matt and I made it out this afternoon, lots of deer moving...... Had some yearlings in close but nothing I'm interested in taking yet but Matt scored on a good solid 8pt at 6:30pm........... Great 20yd pass threw shot, only ran bout 40yds............. Great day of hunting, had a blast.............. 20.5in spread, longest tine 9in, and every bit of 200lbs at least


----------



## Minnowhead

Shot a six pt with the X-Bow opening morning at 8:10. He made a scrape and rubbed a tree and gave me a perfect broadside shot. Literally sliced his lung in half with a Rage broadhead. Heard the crash and found him piled up 20 yds away! About a 125 pound buck. Had a terrible wind at my stand so I'm fortunate I got him. Now work has kicked in full swing. But I want to concentrate on getting my Dad a deer and try to get my nephew his first deer. There is just something about bow hunting in the fall.


----------



## noodle8177

View attachment 84586

View attachment 84587


Went out last night in southern Ohio. Took girlfriend with me. Her first time bow hunting. She uses a compound. Got in stand at 3:30. Her first time in a stand also. Have two stands in one tree. Never seen a deer till 6:45 was a small spike. Came in behind us and never gave my girlfriend a shot. At 6:50 she elbows me and tells me two does coming toward us from behind me. They stayed in the brush never giving her a shot. Walked around to my left and gave me a perfect 27 yard shot. I shot and seen was perfect shot. Heard her crash not far from us. Girlfriend was more excited then me that I shot one. She was on the ground out of the stand and ready to get the doe in about five minutes. Think she is hooked on bow hunting now. Will be out this weekend with her ml trying to get her first kill done. Good luck every one and be safe this year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Carpman




----------



## buckntruck12

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I had an idea for everyone to put their kills from this year on this thread and tell the story or just post the picture. I'm curious to whos out and killing deer!
> 
> I'll start off, opening weekend me and some friends went to AEP in Noble/Morgan County. We saw some shooters and had does all over us. Nothing big came into range though so I went on a spot and stalk hunt for some yotes and I smoked one at about 40 yards!
> 
> The next day we get back home and I decide to hit a stand where there should be does moving. I get a text at about 6:15 saying buck down from my brother. Fifteens minutes later a nice little doe makes her way into my shooting lane.
> 
> lungs, slicing her heart in half and penetrating her opposite side leg.
> 
> 
> 
> How come Spanny hasn't shot one yet?


----------



## sportinwood

phishyone1 said:


> My buddy Matt and I made it out this afternoon, lots of deer moving...... Had some yearlings in close but nothing I'm interested in taking yet but Matt scored on a good solid 8pt at 6:30pm........... Great 20yd pass threw shot, only ran bout 40yds............. Great day of hunting, had a blast.............. 20.5in spread, longest tine 9in, and every bit of 200lbs at least


Guess you beat me to tell the story. THanks Pete!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina

buckntruck12 said:


> How come Spanny hasn't shot one yet?


He's been real sick lately.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Got a doe last Tuesday... And then this past Monday I got a real nice 8 pt! My 2013 season is over for me! On to try and share some stand time with my dad or my wife! For some reason It won't load the pic from the doe or other pics of the buck! But here is one of the buck...


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Shot this buck this morn 9-14. 15 yards Had another dandy with him standing side by side






thats the buck that was with him


----------



## BaddFish

Very cool man! Nice buck. You do mean 10/14- right?


----------



## EYEFISHER2

O ya 10-14. Good catch ....thanks


----------



## phishyone1

sportinwood said:


> Guess you beat me to tell the story. THanks Pete!


Your welcome Matt hahahaha


----------



## Bubbagon

Anyone seen this yet? 256 green score somewhere near Wooster OH:


----------



## whodeynati

Jesus!!! That thing is massive

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wis2ohio

Bubbagon said:


> Anyone seen this yet? 256 green score somewhere near Wooster OH:


A guy I know from Wooster is friends with that guy who shot the buck.. That is a true buck of a life time.


----------



## Dirtyworm

This is my buck from this evening guys . Good luck everyone & be safe.... 



Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Drew318

Bubbagon said:


> Anyone seen this yet? 256 green score somewhere near Wooster OH:


This buck was so big it ran out of room for antlers on his head so one grew out of his neck.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## billk

Bubbagon said:


> Anyone seen this yet? 256 green score somewhere near Wooster OH:


That's one freak-nasty monster.


----------



## Mushijobah

Great bucks fellas!


----------



## phishyone1

Very impressive. MONSTER


----------



## BaddFish

Awesome buck.... I shot a doe in the rain last night...hit her a little back but she was quartering away so much that I skewered her good. She went about 100 yds... I'm happy, meat in freezer. Excited to start chasing bucks now.


----------



## ohiobuck

I got this buck this morning . I mostly hunt public land now so I don't get to picky anymore

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuck

Forgot the pic








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Texican

my friends son got this one last week nice 11 point 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jray

This guy showed up last night by himself. Turned into the field and beat the crap out of a tree about 100 yards away. As he started to walk away i let the rattle bag and the grunt call have it and he puffed up and turned my way. He put his head down to drink and i held my draw for about two minutes and he finally turned and i let him have it. Piled up at around 70 yards. I actually drew on this deer 2 years ago but it was too dark for me to be confident in the shot. 2 years later he now has 16 points that would score and 21 you could hang a ring on. This is my first buck with a compound ive killed does and passed bucks but first time putting it all together.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

real nice buck jray, what part of the state is that from...sure has a freak look to it. also nice buck to your buddy texican


----------



## jray

morrow county funny thing is the taxidermist lives 10 miles from me and he showed me a buck he killed 3 years ago and it is so similar it is uncanny. The points arent in the same place but the frame is really close with junk like mine. It must be a gene in the area. His didnt have a drop tine though


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Thats awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Texican

my friends son's deer was in Ross co.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TheKing

I had success on Friday evening just a few minutes before the end of shooting time. A cold front had moved in - rain, ice storm and squalls though the evening. 

He walked in fast and went straight to an apple that about 10 yards in front of my tree stand. The shot was on target and left an easy-to-follow blood trial. I waited about 45 minutes before beginning the search - he was down and found about 30 yards away. 

It was all I could do to keep my breath noise under control as I waited for the broadside shot. Venison this year - right-on !!!


----------



## jray

meat on the table! if he only went 30 yards thats a perfect shot nice!


----------



## Header

I took this scruffy 7pt, I'm guess 160lbs+, Sunday 10/27 6:30pm. I am not a trophy hunter but take what is presented to me. However I have past on some 6pts and always yearlings. I was looking right over an open field and came back to my front and he was 15yds in one of my shooting lanes. Where he came from I did not see but probably the corn field to my left. I did not even hear him. He walked thru another shooting lane I could not get ready for, sniffing some doe pee I put down. He walked behind some brush and I brought up the xbow. Stopped him at 20yds and through a small hole through the tree limbs. He took off at a slow trot and stopped about 40yds out, stood there looked back and I was thinking I missed him, the way the arrow sounded when it hit some rocks beside where he was. He then laid down, thats where I found him. By the time I dressed him out with the quad head lights and started home it was very dark. The picture is in the 8ft bed of my truck.
His scruffy rack looks like the very first buck I took years ago, but then he was missing his front leg from the knee down from a recent accident to cause the deformed rack. This guy just needed taken out.


----------



## TheKing

Nice Buck - nice shot !


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Good job Header!

Nice deer guys - I really enjoy looking over this thread at all your success!


----------



## Archery Patriot

Hunted this guy and a few others hard all year! Had trail cam pics of before season, but on Sunday evening he came in behind me at 540. He was at 25 yards with no shot, hit the magical grunt call and he came on a string to 7 yards! The rage two blade did it's magic and he piled up after 100 yards!


----------



## jray

it amazes me that deer ran a 100 yards. Perfect shot and nice buck!


----------



## Archery Patriot

Thanks!! Yea I was surprised too, but the blood trail was amazing!!


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

knocked down this 7 point this weekend with my matthews and schwacker broadheads, weighed out at 205 at the proccessors, not overly happy with the rack as he already had 3 broken points including his g2, regardless hell look great on my wall :!


----------



## tack137

Shot the the 10 point on the left in ohio on 10-26-13 and shot the 8 point on the right on 10-28-13 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## gpb1111

My dad shot this 12-pt 10/29/13 at 27 yards as he was sparing with 4-pt. He has been hunting hard for 8 yrs and this is his first wall hanger. Shot in Licking County.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dan44149

I got this guy Sunday evening (10/27/2013). He came busting through a thicket of small oaks like a freight train after giving a couple of locator grunts. My taxidermist was super busy when I dropped him off, so no green score, but I did measure his inside spread at 20 1/4". Happy hunting!


----------



## sylvan 17

PA 8pt on 10/29/13 Now off to Ohio next week. Good luck guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## phishyone1

All great deer guys, Ive seen a few as of late but need em in range lol


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Doe from tonight 11-3. 12 yard shot ran about 40 yards and watched her pile up after a perfect shot. Had 3 does go by early in afternoon with a decent 7 point following close behind but he cut off there trail not long after i saw him so he must have just been checking them out and it wasnt smelling ripe enough...then had 2 does come in at 530 and i let one have it. So far 1 buck and 1 doe down for me


----------



## Scum_Frog

Well my buddies wife bagged an absolute brute Monday morning. It's a well known deer in the area and his home is about a half mile north of where he was shot. A buddy has him on trail cam a ton of times since velvet. He has never once been on my buddies cam. Well they argued Sunday night who would go out Monday morning since they have a little one at home. Well of course she won. She went out 150 yards behind there house to her stand and within and hour this big boy showed up. She put a good stick on him and he expired quickly. Great buck with awesome palmation.





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobk

150 yds. out your back door. She's a lucky gal! What a sweet deer. Poor husband lol.


----------



## avrock30

Great Deer....it gives the ol husband something to beat....hard to beat but something to beat. My wife shot a doe at over 100 yards 1 year with her 20 gauge. I would not of made the shot. Hats off to the women that hunt, it makes it special.


----------



## Dirtyworm

Nice buck congrats !!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewis

I took this 10 point Nov 2nd....


----------



## Texican

My friend killed this one this morning 171.5 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billk

Not sure if this is the same one I've been seeing the last 3 yrs or not, but I think it is. If so, he was a bit taller the last 2 yrs. Teeth were ground down pretty good. Brow tines are 7 inches.

Came in 45 yds to my right crossing to the wind this morning. A couple of bleats and he came in to 18yds in front of me. Stopped to stare up at me at full draw with a 4 inch tree blocking the backside of his shoulder. Predator camo did it's job. He stared right thru me, but knew something wasn't right. Turned to his right a little and the quartering away shot was there two steps later. Slick Trick from my Athens Exceed entered behind the last rib taking out one lung, slicing the side of his heart open. Still went 150 yds.

Best buck I've ever taken in over 30yrs of hunting. I rough scored him in the mid 130's. Not a giant, but he's still gonna be on the wall.


----------



## Waterline

As we get older it's even sweeter to hunt with your son and to both get lucky on the same hunt. Both our bucks were on the ground by 8 a.m. this past Saturday, SE Ohio


----------



## sportinwood

Nice deer. I know what you mean, the best deer hunts ever have been when my father and I both get deer together.


----------



## b drake

Buddies boys youth hunt buck from mosquito shot with a muzzleloader !!


----------



## WillyB2

Bought my fall turkey permit just in case....sure glad I did ! Harvested this morning, 11/10/2013.


----------



## billk

Here's the best part - got it on my flipvideo mounted to a Bowfinger.

It's shaky as the shot goes off, but you get the idea.


----------



## bobk

Nice video billk. They always seem to stop behind that one tree! Congrats.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

I got this 8 point November 12th at 8:10 am
Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## justin3687

Shot this buck 11/12/13
First hunt with my new hoyt he was standing in a crick drinking and I bleated at him once and he came right in. Shot was 10 yards the buck made it 60 yards and was done. Hoyt crx32 at 70 pounds and a hundred grain rage chisel tip got the job done


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Hfish

Great deer. Great shootin'. I wondered how those Chisel tips did.


----------



## justin3687

Thanks. They seem to work good so far but that's my first with a chisel tip and a shock collor. I was more worried about the shock collor not letting the blades deploy but they deployed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

